# Dump Fresh Water Tank



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

what is the best way to empty by fresh water tank? do i run the sink and shower and then dump the gray water tanks, or am i missing something? thanks.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

There will be a valve , probably out side , underneath, to empty the rank. Most of the time they are a small white valve hanging down !


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sometimes it is just a white hose with a cap on it also....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On the last trip of the year, I like to fill the fresh tank at the campground just before we leave and open the drain valve before we take off. I figure it helps rinse the tank and all the bouncing gets all the water out before we get home.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Turn off your pump and open the faucet or two.
Crawl around under your Outback and look for one or two hoses poking out the bottom, either a valve handle or just a cap. Turn or remove and let the water drain.
Then remove the water heater drain plug and let it drain, you can open the valve on the HW heater to let it drain faster.
Before putting the caps back on or putting the plug back in, try taking the Outback around the block a few times this should get all the water out. 

Are you in the process of winterizing or just draining the water?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Turn off your pump and open the faucet or two.
> Crawl around under your Outback and look for one or two hoses poking out the bottom, either a valve handle or just a cap. Turn or remove and let the water drain.
> Then remove the water heater drain plug and let it drain, you can open the valve on the HW heater to let it drain faster.
> Before putting the caps back on or putting the plug back in, try taking the Outback around the block a few times this should get all the water out.
> ...


But do not confuse the two low point drain lines with the fresh water drain valve.

The low point drain lines usually have caps, and when they are removed they will drain most all of the water from the hot water lines and the cold water lines that run throughout your trailer - all of which are after the fresh water demand pump.

The fresh water tank drain is usually a valve or a plug in the bottom of the fresh water tank. When removed, that drain allows the fresh water tank to drain - which is the reservoir from which the fresh water demand pump draws its water.

This past summer I ran a remote drain line and shutoff valve out to the side of the trailer, and located it just inside the lower skirt and below the water pump. Now I do not need to crawl under the trailer to open and close that danged valve any more!

Mike


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for all the replies. i know where the low point drains are but i guess i will have to crawl back under and look for the plug for the fresh water tank.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If the tank is full it can take awhile to drain. To speed up the process I sometimes take the cap off the low point drains and turn on the water pump. I can get rid of the water in the fresh tank about 3 times faster doing it that way.


----------

